# VERTAGT auf wahrscheinlich Herbst



## Dancop (4. Juni 2013)

Liebe Benchgemeinde,
da ich kürzlich zum Mitglied der Geschäftsleitung....bla bla bla 
Nene...ich bin zwar nun mit Team-Captain, aber das ist nicht der Grund für meine "Ausschreibung".
Ich würde gerne im Odenwald eine Session organisieren.
*Diese sollte am Wochenende vom 16.08 - 18.08 stattfinden lassen*
*HIER würde es stattfinden.*
*Die Kosten würden aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach 300.-€ betragen.*
*Dieser Raum ist prädestiniert dafür! Wir bekämen einen Schlüssel, könnten dort übernachten mit Schlafsäcken und wir dürfen Getränke und Essen mitbringen![/I]*
Wenn euch dieser Raum zusagt und wir mindestens 15 Bencher zusammenbekommen, würde ich ihn reservieren!
Dieser Thread dient nur der Teilnehmer-Sammlung! Sollten sich hierfür genügend Teilnehmer finden, mache ich mich an die Organisation!
Wir werden sicherlich den einen oder anderen Liter LN2 dabei haben und auch genügend Platz
Also...bitte gebt mir Bescheid, wer daran teilnehmen möchte und was Ihr auftreiben könnt.
Ich denke dabei an Frank, der sicherlich an LN2 kommt, sowie auch Roman, der einiges besorgen könnte - und wenn es nur seine Dewars sind :dance:
Ich kann dann etwas :trinken: besorgen...
Bitte um rege Beteiligung!
Bisherige Teilnehmer:
- der 8auer
- Dancop
- Moose83
- rossi94
- loopy83
- Bullshooter
- Crazzzy85
Zuschauer:
- MrOverClocker
- naennon und Anhang
Beste Grüße
Daniel
*VERTAGT!!!*


----------



## TechGuru (4. Juni 2013)

Hi Dancop,
Kann ich denn jetzt noch mitmachen?
Wenn ja muss ich das mit meinen Eltern absprechen.(Unterschrift, Fahrt...)
Gruß MrOverClocker


----------



## Dancop (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Benchsession von HWLUXX für alle!!! Bitte um Teilnahmeerklärungen!*

Sorry...nicht unter 18....


----------



## TechGuru (4. Juni 2013)

Ok, dann kannste mich als Zuschauer streichen.
Vielleicht sehen wir uns dann in einigen Jahren...
Gruß MrOverClocker


----------



## Schmidde (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Benchsession von HWLUXX für alle!!! Bitte um Teilnahmeerklärungen!*

Ich überlege es mir mal 

Hab zwar nur 6 Core2Duos da zum benchen, aber für die erste sub zero Erfahrung würden die (denke ich) allemal reichen


----------



## Dancop (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Benchsession von HWLUXX für alle!!! Bitte um Teilnahmeerklärungen!*

Das passt schon!


----------



## DjangOC (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Benchsession von HWLUXX für alle!!! Bitte um Teilnahmeerklärungen!*

Gibts so was auch in der Schweiz? 

OT: Aber nicht das ihr dan alle Dünnschiss habt, weil das Bier zu kalt war


----------



## Moose83 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Benchsession von HWLUXX für alle!!! Bitte um Teilnahmeerklärungen!*

Schweizer Bier ist wie Wasser mit Hopfengeschmack Man trinkt es, muss ständig aufs Klo und ist am Ende nüchtern


----------



## DjangOC (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Benchsession von HWLUXX für alle!!! Bitte um Teilnahmeerklärungen!*

Dafür gibts ja Medikamente, Loperamid gegen den Dünnschiss
                                                    Resyl Hustensaft gegen die nüchternheit, hat 53% alc drin.
                                                   In der nähe gibts ein Shop mit Biergeschmack konzentrat, aus der Moskauer Metro


Schweizer Bier ist wie Wasser mit Hopfengeschmack*Man trinkt es, muss ständig aufs Klo und ist am Ende nüchtern


Hey, aber schau das ist das gute, ich kann am Abend 2 Büchsen trinken und am nächsten Morgen wieder um 5.30 Uhr aufstehn, hat doch auch sein Vorteil.


----------



## Moose83 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Benchsession von HWLUXX für alle!!! Bitte um Teilnahmeerklärungen!*

Das mach ich auch noch nach 8 deutschen Bier


----------



## DjangOC (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Benchsession von HWLUXX für alle!!! Bitte um Teilnahmeerklärungen!*



Moose83 schrieb:


> Das mach ich auch noch nach 8 deutschen Bier


 
Du kennst ja mein Alter -behalt es für dich- und ansonsten schau mal in Skype rein.


----------



## Moose83 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Benchsession von HWLUXX für alle!!! Bitte um Teilnahmeerklärungen!*

Dazu müsstes auch mal on sein


----------



## Dancop (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Benchsession von HWLUXX für alle!!! Bitte um Teilnahmeerklärungen!*

Wird wohl flach fallen und auf den Herbst verschoben


----------



## Schmidde (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Benchsession von HWLUXX für alle!!! Bitte um Teilnahmeerklärungen!*



Dancop schrieb:


> Wird wohl flach fallen und auf den Herbst verschoben


 
Falls nicht melde ich mich auch mal an....sonst wird das bei mir nie was mit der subzero bencherei


----------



## Icke&Er (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Benchsession von HWLUXX für alle!!! Bitte um Teilnahmeerklärungen!*



Dancop schrieb:


> Wird wohl flach fallen und auf den Herbst verschoben


 
Mein Segen dazu haste


----------



## Jan565 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Benchsession von HWLUXX für alle!!! Bitte um Teilnahmeerklärungen!*

Ich muss mal gucken ob ich zuschauen kommen werde. Sind für mich fast 450km. Sehe ich aber leider erst kurzfristig. 

Wie sieht das aus mit Beitrag für Zuschauer oder kann man da dann einfach so kommen? 

Wer will mein Phenom Test?


----------



## LundM (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Benchsession von HWLUXX für alle!!! Bitte um Teilnahmeerklärungen!*

hi

also wen kurzfristige zusage reicht würde ich auch vorbei kommen.
vorrausgesetzt jeder darf sich anmelden^^

ob ich mein 3930k mitbring weiß ich nicht aber bisschen was kleines auf jeden fall.
775 sockel zb wen ich bis dahin was gutes hab.


----------



## der8auer (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Benchsession von HWLUXX für alle!!! Bitte um Teilnahmeerklärungen!*

Benchsession wurde auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben (steht so im Luxx)


----------



## LundM (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Benchsession von HWLUXX für alle!!! Bitte um Teilnahmeerklärungen!*



Schade

hätte noch einige cpu´s zum testen gehabt aber kein board mehr das was taugt ^^


----------



## Dancop (17. Juli 2013)

So isses


----------

